# Advice for painting faux fur.



## lunatsukino (Apr 30, 2010)

Now i think it's horrible that when i search for 'painting fur' all it get is people asking what kind of paint could they use on their dog or cat... So i thought this would be a better place to ask.

I'm looking to paint some white fur so it has my fursona's colour and markings... Which is quite unique... 

What kind of paint should i use? Should i use a brush or something else? heeeelp please.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 30, 2010)

Tons of people air brush their faux fur.

And instead of googling "painting fur", google something like "dying faux fur" or "painting faux fur" instead.
The "faux" in the front makes google believe youre looking for FAKE fur, and not fur thats on real animals.


But anyway, tons airbrush their fur, some dye it... just depends on your budget and what youre wanting to do, detail wise.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 30, 2010)

Depending upon how much marking you are doing, an airbrush may be worth the investment even if you get just cans of canned air and not a compressor. That said if it's not that much in the way of markings you can try to locate certain kinds of dyes, and hand paint them onto the material with a good paintbrush.

Since you are working with white on an entire suit? (correct me if I am wrong) you may want to go for something like the correct colors with Createx or finding the right colors to mix and create the right colors.

The bottles look like this: http://www.amazon.com/POPULAR-CREATEX-COLORS-PAINT-SET-Airbrush-Hobby-Art/dp/B001G570VK

You may want to water down some dye in a plastic cup and experiment to get the right ratio on scrap bits of faux fur. That way you get dye that sticks but doesn't clump too badly. It's also useful to have something like a wire-bristled dog/cat brush to help brush it out once dry.

Currently Micheals if you have on in your area started carrying the Createx line along with airbrush kits and supply. A handy tip from one person on here was to save one of those coupons that come in the new paper, and use that when buying an airbrush to get it cheaper. Zeke and I found our airbrush at a place that is more hardware oriented. So you may be able to find a good airbrush at a hardware store too, much cheaper. Just look around your area.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

use sharpie.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> use sharpie.



Bad Zrcalo! Very Bad!

It's a waste of money and it comes out ugly shiny. It's not long lasting either compared to other alternatives. It fades more quickly overtime.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Bad Zrcalo! Very Bad!
> 
> It's a waste of money and it comes out ugly shiny. It's not long lasting either compared to other alternatives. It fades more quickly overtime.



depends on how you use it.... 

I used it on 2 of my heads and it hasnt faded. it's only been a year though. 
the key is to colour lightly and then wipe with alcohol... alcohol is actually the "paint thinner" 

it doesnt end up shiny and you get the roots too.
but I wouldnt reccomend this for colouring a whole freaking area. that's ridiculous. I mostly just use it to shade. black and coffee work well. stay away from blues those fade and are shiny like TRP said. and reds dont adhere anyway.

they're all different chemicals so yeaah.


----------



## Hyasinth (May 7, 2010)

Here's one by Beetlecat for dying fur ^_^ 

http://beetlecat.livejournal.com/188117.html


----------



## lunatsukino (Jun 1, 2010)

Ugh... I'd completely forgotten I'd even posted about this...

I had a go at using watered down acrylic based Fabric paint it worked well but i guess i have to work on my technique cos i couldn't get the specific markings i wanted on the fur. It's not a very short fur so getting the ocelot marking i need will be difficult


----------

